# Erster Arthas gesichtet!



## Sethek (19. September 2008)

Aloha,

Soeben wars soweit - ich hatte es eigentlich nicht für möglich gehalten, aber der erste *ARTHAS* ist mir auf Zerstörungsseite begegnet.

Allerdings wars wieder erwarten kein Auserkorener, sondern ein Barbar. Klar, die Paladine Azeroths wirkten auf mich schon immer sehr barbarisch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

. Verhalten? Naja, im Szenario dropt ein Dunkelelfengürtel, alle nicht-DE machen Gier, nur der liebe Arthas hat Bedarf...
Auf nem RP-Server übrigens, was das ganze noch lustiger macht.

Welche Klischees sind denn bei euch schon zum Leben erwacht?
Irgendwelche Aragorns, Gimlis, Legolasse, DarkXYs und vergleichbares?


----------



## MythMemphis (19. September 2008)

Sethek schrieb:


> Aloha,
> 
> Soeben wars soweit - ich hatte es eigentlich nicht für möglich gehalten, aber der erste *ARTHAS* ist mir auf Zerstörungsseite begegnet.
> 
> ...




Screenshot ?  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rednoez (19. September 2008)

Ich persönlich finde das macht nen bestimmten Charakter für MMORPGS aus.Da weiss ich gleich wen ich in ne Gruppe einlade und wen nicht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sethek (19. September 2008)

MythMemphis schrieb:


> Screenshot ?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Ja, screenshot...irgendwie war ich ZU paralysiert...mist noch eins, daran hab ich nicht gedacht. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## poTTo (19. September 2008)

Ganz ehrlich, ich find solche Hassthreads zum kotzen. Weil du kannst nicht eindeutig sagen das es ein WOW'ler, AOCgamer, o.ä ist. Außerdem ist das absolutes : mimimi, Wayne, oder sonst wie.

Daher report for "Close"  

Dann flamed ihn doch ingame, oder falls sich herausstellt das er zum ersten mal ein MMORG spielt, klärt ihn auf. Damit wäre jedem besser geholfen, aber extra nen Thread aufamchen, WTF ?!?


----------



## gloriaXdiesXlive (19. September 2008)

ich hätts nun nicht als hassthread analysiert sondern eher ein: ey-sie-mal-wie-fantasielos-einige-in-ihrer-namenswahl-sind-thread

ich finde den namen auch etwas unglücklich gewählt für einen rp-server.
bei mir (elfen auf huss) habe ich bis jetzt nur schöne namen lesen dürfen, meinem eingeschlossen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ekkiman (19. September 2008)

Also WoW-Namen sind mir noch nicht untergekommen. 

Allerdings tragen sehr viele Zwerge auf unserem Server Namen von Zwergen aus den Romanen von Markus Heitz, oder Variationen dieser Namen. Hätte gar nicht gedacht, dass es in unserer Zeit noch mehrere Menschen gibt die Bücher lesen die mehr als 30 Seiten haben. Von daher finde ich das nur postitiv...


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## e!ht (19. September 2008)

jo ich hab auch schon der ersten illidan auf averland gesehn war natürlich ein schwarz ork o_O


----------



## Sethek (19. September 2008)

poTTo schrieb:


> Ganz ehrlich, ich find solche Hassthreads zum kotzen.



Das steht Dir selbstredend frei. Nur eines frage ich mich dabei schon: Wo genau siehst Du hier "Hass"? Wenn Du jetzt "Amüsiertheit" geschrieben hättest und mir vorwerfen würdest, leicht zu amüsieren zu sein, ok, aber Hass? Nene...




> Weil du kannst nicht eindeutig sagen das es ein WOW'ler, AOCgamer, o.ä ist. Außerdem ist das absolutes : mimimi, Wayne, oder sonst wie.



Mimimi? Hm, hab ich mich denn darüber beschwert? Nein. Ich habs kommentiert, weils lustig ist in meinen Augen. Siehe auch Anmerkung weiter oben.
Und ob das nun ein "WOWler, AOCgamer, o.ä." ist, ist mir dabei relativ egal. Ich hätte nicht geglaubt, daß jemand tatsächlich auf die Idee verfallen könnte, diesen Namen zu wählen, egal, welche "Spielbiographie" er oder sie nun aufweist.




> Daher report for "Close"



Jo, wird sicher passieren, was ich eigentlich Schade finde, denn wie gesagt: Ich finde Arthas toll, er hat mir den Tag versüßt.



> Dann flamed ihn doch ingame, oder falls sich herausstellt das er zum ersten mal ein MMORG spielt, klärt ihn auf. Damit wäre jedem besser geholfen, aber extra nen Thread aufamchen, WTF ?!?



Wieso flamen? Und wie genau aufklären? Worüber?


----------



## Gortek (19. September 2008)

Ekkiman schrieb:


> Also WoW-Namen sind mir noch nicht untergekommen.
> 
> Allerdings tragen sehr viele Zwerge auf unserem Server Namen von Zwergen aus den Romanen von Markus Heitz, oder Variationen dieser Namen. Hätte gar nicht gedacht, dass es in unserer Zeit noch mehrere Menschen gibt die Bücher lesen die mehr als 30 Seiten haben. Von daher finde ich das nur postitiv...
> 
> ...



Markus Heitz hat einen genialen Schreibstil. Habe schon diverse Bücher von ihm verschlungen, kann ich auch sehr empfehlen.

Die Besten: Die Zwerge, Der Krieg der Zwerge und Die Rache der Zwerge.

Cheers


----------



## Sethek (19. September 2008)

Gortek schrieb:


> Markus Heitz hat einen genialen Schreibstil. Habe schon diverse Bücher von ihm verschlungen, kann ich auch sehr empfehlen.
> 
> Die Besten: Die Zwerge, Der Krieg der Zwerge und Die Rache der Zwerge.
> 
> Cheers



Absolute Zustimmung - auch seine trashigsten Machwerke sind immer noch sehr gut lesbar. Nur den lieblosen Tod von Poolitzer (aus besagtem Trash) nehm ich ihm persönlich übel.

Wobei @topic ich Namen a la Boêndal, Boindil und co nicht wirklich herausstechend finde 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## rEdiC (19. September 2008)

Hab schon nen Kaelthas gesehen...


----------



## Black_Mystics (19. September 2008)

Sethek schrieb:


> Jo, wird sicher passieren, was ich eigentlich Schade finde, denn wie gesagt: Ich finde Arthas toll, er hat mir den Tag versüßt.



Ich hab ihn heute um wohl die gleiche Zeit auch gesehen. Er war ein nettes Opfer... *grinst*


----------



## Chemistry (19. September 2008)

Kaelthas hab ich auch schon gesehen.
Naja, wer zu unkreativ ist oder keine Lust hat sich einen Namen auszudenken, der kann sich Ingame einen generieren lassen,
was ich persönlich sehr nett finde  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Denn mir fiel keiner ein^^


----------



## Uzghul (19. September 2008)

Mein Barbar heißt Conan? ----und whayne?




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

lg
Uzi


----------



## Ebon (19. September 2008)

Aragon = Chaosbarbar

und Jesus auch nen Chaosbarbar ... ich frag mich wie lang der Char noch so heißt xD


----------



## Hayas (19. September 2008)

auf Middenland ein Hochelf Schwert....ähm schwinger? Hellsoldier....?


----------



## seppix@seppix (19. September 2008)

Leider habe ich schon an der zahl 4 legolase gesehen 2 davon wahren treiber  
Zum Glück habe ich noch keinen Aragorn entdeckt ich hoffe einer der gnome nent sich Golum das würde wenigstens passen


----------



## Selor Kiith (19. September 2008)

Ich hab auch schon einige lustige Dinge gesehene (Zur Anmerkung, Ich spiele auf Ordnungsseite)
Darkparasit, Darkskull, Darklord   <-- allesamt Sigmarpriester

dazu die Passende Ordnungsgilde, wo die drei widererwarten nicht drin sind

Heer der Finsternis


----------



## Kpok (19. September 2008)

Selor schrieb:


> Ich hab auch schon einige lustige Dinge gesehene (Zur Anmerkung, Ich spiele auf Ordnungsseite)
> Darkparasit, Darkskull, Darklord   <-- allesamt Sigmarpriester
> 
> dazu die Passende Ordnungsgilde, wo die drei widererwarten nicht drin sind
> ...



Ich hätte jetzt eher auf "Herr der Finsternis" getippt  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Aber mal ehrlich, mir sind Namen wie Arthas oder Legolas lieber als Namen wie Darkslayer, Masterblaster usw.
Auch wenn ich sie nicht wirklich passend finde für WAR.

Und nein, mein Char heißt nicht Kpok  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Trash! (19. September 2008)

Geht doch einfach hin und erstellt euch Chars mit denen ihr die schlimmsten Namen schon belegt.. Darkrogue in allen Variationen z.b  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Emokeksii (19. September 2008)

Hehe ich hab auch einen Arthas als Auserkorender auf Bolgasgrad so wie einen Illidan als jünger des Kain und einen Ganondorf (Charackter aus the legend of zelda) als Chaosbarbar 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

.

Auf Carroburg hab ich eine Tifa (final fantasy 7) Als weiße löwin und eine Ashe (Final fantasy 12) Als erzmagierin so wie einen Tidus (final fanasy 10) als schwertmeister. Dazu noch einen Metaknight (kirbi spiele nen boss) als Sigmapriester und dann meinen momentanen lieblingscharackter Link ( Hauptcharackter aus jeden Legend of zelda spiel) Als schattenkrieger. (schattenkrieger weil link sowohl bogen wie schwert führt und der schattenkrieger auch im nahkampf was drauf hat und von dem gewand auch mehr zu link passt. 

So das waren mal meine besonderen namen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## jooxerl (19. September 2008)

hat er wohl dir den namen weggeschnappt ?^^


----------



## poTTo (19. September 2008)

Sethek schrieb:


> ...
> 
> Mimimi? Hm, hab ich mich denn darüber beschwert? Nein. Ich habs kommentiert, weils lustig ist in meinen Augen. Siehe auch Anmerkung weiter oben.
> Und ob das nun ein "WOWler, AOCgamer, o.ä." ist, ist mir dabei relativ egal. Ich hätte nicht geglaubt, daß jemand tatsächlich auf die Idee verfallen könnte, diesen Namen zu wählen, egal, welche "Spielbiographie" er oder sie nun aufweist.
> ...



OK, dann hab ich Thread missverstanden, passiert ja mal 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Also da es ja dann nur um den namen an sich geht, dem eine Spieler seinem Char gegeben hat, hätte es mich wohl ebenso amüsiert. Weil ein Arthas in W.A.R ist schon "witzig".

Dann sach ick mol Schorry wa 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 von de grünhäute 

mfg
poTTo


----------



## Thedynamike (19. September 2008)

Ich hatte gedacht die WoW Community wäre kindisch-gehässig, aber das was in den letzten drei Tagen hier im Forum abging ist noch eine Niveaustufe tiefer.


----------



## Selor Kiith (19. September 2008)

Kpok schrieb:


> Und nein, mein Char heißt nicht Kpok
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Gibt ja auch keine Klingonenkarriere 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Emokeksii (19. September 2008)

Thedynamike schrieb:


> Ich hatte gedacht die WoW Community wäre kindisch-gehässig, aber das was in den letzten drei Tagen hier im Forum abging ist noch eine Niveaustufe tiefer.



Rate mal warum im wow forum das niveau langsam aber sicher steigt Oo...


----------



## Illuminos (19. September 2008)

Also das find ich ja fast umwerfend amüsant von markus heitz die namen sind drinnen (natürlich alle gelesen) aber Gotrek und Felix nicht ?^^ oder hat einer diese beiden namen schon gefunden? 
Naja namen sind doch was feines xD

Edit: denke mal jeder weiß wer die beiden sind wer nichdie beiden sind aus der war classic story


----------



## Kpok (19. September 2008)

Selor schrieb:


> Gibt ja auch keine Klingonenkarriere
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Hehe, der war gut 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Aber der Name entstammt noch den Anfängen der LAN-Party Spiele.
Damals gab es noch kein TS oder es war uns zumindest nicht bekannt und ich hab mir nen Namen ausgedacht den man möglichst schnell schreiben konnte.
So kam es zu Kpok^^


----------



## Curentix (19. September 2008)

Interesting...

Interesting, indeed...


----------



## Elbaroma (19. September 2008)

Ich hab nen Charakter entdeckt, der sich "Chosen" nennt. 3 mal dürft ihr raten, welche Karriere er gewählt hat. Schamane schon mal nich *g*


----------



## Ekkiman (19. September 2008)

Trash! schrieb:


> Geht doch einfach hin und erstellt euch Chars mit denen ihr die schlimmsten Namen schon belegt.. Darkrogue in allen Variationen z.b
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Niemand kann so viele Chars erstellen wie es bescheuerte Namen gibt...


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Anthrazides (19. September 2008)

gloriaXdiesXlive schrieb:


> bei mir (elfen auf huss) habe ich bis jetzt nur schöne namen lesen dürfen, meinem eingeschlossen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



/signed.

Und wie bereits gesagt: Ich finde es bezeichnend für MMO´s und durchaus sinnvoll selektiv, das sich die unkreativen Honks mit Shitnamen selbst entlarven. Mag sein, das "nette Spieler" hinter dem Legolimli´s und Aragalfs dieser Welten stecken, i don´t give a f**k. Es gibt auch "nette Spieler" mit netten Charakternamen.
So what? So long!


----------



## Anthrazides (19. September 2008)

Emokeksii schrieb:


> Rate mal warum im wow forum das niveau langsam aber sicher steigt Oo...



MUAHAHA!


----------



## Dharek (19. September 2008)

Gotrek und Felix sollten gesperrt sein, da sie in ALtdorf als NPC's erscheinen (wenn die Stufe der Stadt hoch genug ist)

MfG. Dhar'ek


----------



## Skathloc (19. September 2008)

Ekkiman schrieb:


> Also WoW-Namen sind mir noch nicht untergekommen.
> 
> Allerdings tragen sehr viele Zwerge auf unserem Server Namen von Zwergen aus den Romanen von Markus Heitz, oder Variationen dieser Namen. Hätte gar nicht gedacht, dass es in unserer Zeit noch mehrere Menschen gibt die Bücher lesen die mehr als 30 Seiten haben. Von daher finde ich das nur postitiv...
> 
> ...




Auf Huss sind mir auch schon ein paar davon begegnet, vor allem Narmora für Dunkelelfenzauberin scheint beliebt zu sein. Der Schauspieler ist mir auch schon begegnet (weiß grad net wie der hieß)




Gortek schrieb:


> Markus Heitz hat einen genialen Schreibstil. Habe schon diverse Bücher von ihm verschlungen, kann ich auch sehr empfehlen.
> 
> Die Besten: Die Zwerge, Der Krieg der Zwerge und Die Rache der Zwerge.
> 
> Cheers



Schicksal der Zwerge ist nicht dabei?


----------



## Churchak (19. September 2008)

Sethek schrieb:


> Welche Klischees sind denn bei euch schon zum Leben erwacht?
> Irgendwelche Aragorns, Gimlis, Legolasse, DarkXYs und vergleichbares?



hat bisher nur einen kopfklatscher und zwar lief mir am Mittwoch nen Sigmarit namens Slaanesh übern weg .... naja kann man nix machen ^^


----------



## Macaveli (19. September 2008)

hab einen azshara gesehn 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Vakeros (19. September 2008)

am ersten Tag des Headstarts hab ich einen Sigmarpriester mit dem wunderbaren Namen Sigmar getroffen^^
Ich wär ja davon ausgegangen das der Name gesperrt ist xD


----------



## Rorret (19. September 2008)

Gortek schrieb:


> Markus Heitz hat einen genialen Schreibstil. Habe schon diverse Bücher von ihm verschlungen, kann ich auch sehr empfehlen.
> 
> Die Besten: Die Zwerge, Der Krieg der Zwerge und Die Rache der Zwerge.
> 
> Cheers



lese gerade "krieg der zwerge" 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Peishi (19. September 2008)

in einem fantasy game sollte man schon seine eigenen namen verwenden und sie nicht von iwo mitnehmen wie ne tüte pommes bei mcdoof


----------



## Thorghal (19. September 2008)

Ein goblin, der sich Gork nennt.. auch auf nem Rp-Server. Einen Mork gibts sicher auch.


----------



## Rorret (19. September 2008)

Emokeksii schrieb:


> Rate mal warum im wow forum das niveau langsam aber sicher steigt Oo...



emogöttin?emokeksii? muahaha....ich schrei mich weg! wie alt biste?11 oder doch schon 12? geh ma schnell zurück ins niveauvolle wow-forum 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Exo1337 (19. September 2008)

Uzghul schrieb:


> Mein Barbar heißt Conan? ----und whayne?



Find ich jetz ganz witzig  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Beutelratte (19. September 2008)

meine Schwertmeisterin heißt Arayah --> vom Sänger von Slayer geklaut, der heißt Tom Araya xD


----------



## Draco1985 (19. September 2008)

Beutelratte schrieb:


> meine Schwertmeisterin heißt Arayah --> vom Sänger von Slayer geklaut, der heißt Tom Araya xD



Wenn man Namen noch "umbaut" ist das ja noch halbwegs okay - abhängig davon wie bekannt der ursprüngliche Name ist und wieviel man umgemodelt hat. Aber einen im MMO-Genre doch sehr bekannten Namen wie "Arthas", einen bei Warhammer sehr bekannten wie "Gork" oder einen in der Popkultur derart verankerten wie "Conan" zu nehmen ist nicht gerade die beste Idee die man haben kann.

Mein Rat an ALLE die versucht sind, sich irgendeinen "coolen" Namen irgendwoher "auszuleihen": Sucht euch entweder einen Namen den wahrscheinlich kein Schwein kennt (den Namen eines x-beliebigen Questgebers aus WoW erkennen vermutlich weniger Leute als "Arthas" oder "Illidan") oder verfremdet ihn so weit, dass man nicht beim ersten Lesen des Namens drauf kommt, wer da Pate gestanden hat.

Und wofür bei allem was Slaanesh heilig ist gibts eigentlich diesen Namensgenerator, wenn man dann im Spiel trotzdem auf solche "Null-Kreativität"-Namen trifft??? Im Zweifelsfall würfelt euch einen Namen zusammen, der euch EINIGERMASSEN gefällt und passt den dann einfach an.


----------



## Sempai02 (19. September 2008)

Schlimmer als die Arthase sind doch die Auserkorenen, die laufend "Blut für den Blutgott!" schreien. Da tut einem das Herz weh und man wünscht sich Friendly Fire.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Selor Kiith (19. September 2008)

Ich frag mich sowieso, warum solch dämliche Namen zustande kommen, wenn man schon sein Fitzelhirn nicht anstrengen möchte, kann man doch direkt den eingebauten Namensgenerator benutzen...


----------



## Emokeksii (19. September 2008)

Oo...ich hab grad nen Ork namens Keksi gesehen..... da gibts glaub keinen grund sich über Arthas aufzuregen...es sind wenigens noch einigermasen anständige namen besser als wenn ich jetzt EliteSniper heiß.

Mal ganz erlich...er regt euch manchmal über sachen auf. Wegen dem namen Arthas oder Illidan wird keiner sterben genau so wenig wenn jetzt einer Conan heißt.... Tut mir leid aber es gibt auch zick menschen die Cindy heißen....und um so mehr spiele es in der geschichte geben wird um so mehr namen gibt es auch...was solln die menschen in 200 jahren tun....irgendwann ist jeder name durch und jeden namen wirds bewust oder unbewust warscheinlich schon mal irgendwo gegeben haben selbst mein name Vanto ist bestimmt schon irgendwo mal gefallen in einem spiel.

Regt euch wenn dann über so sachen wie Power sniper oder gildennamen aller " Iowndimama..."


----------



## mettman1 (19. September 2008)

Ebon schrieb:


> und Jesus auch nen Chaosbarbar ... ich frag mich wie lang der Char noch so heißt xD



hab den passenden judas dazu gesehen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



was ich sehr schön fand, war der name "Schadow".
also wenn schon doof, dann wenigstens richtig geschrieben...


----------



## Abell (19. September 2008)

Naja, ich benutze auch ausschliesslich Namen aus "Das Rad der Zeit" (Mazrim, Abell, Padan, Lothair, Pedron, Elyas...), versuche aber die Namen der Hauptfiguren zu vermeiden, das fänd ich doch zu anmaßend  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 . Hauptsächlich deshalb, weil, wenn jemand wirklich diese Namen erkennt, ich gern mal über diese Bücher plaudere.


----------



## Draco1985 (19. September 2008)

Sempai02 schrieb:


> Schlimmer als die Arthase sind doch die Auserkorenen, die laufend "Blut für den Blutgott!" schreien. Da tut einem das Herz weh und man wünscht sich Friendly Fire.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Naja, das hat Mythic zum Teil auch wirklich selbst verbockt.

Wobei zumindest der Comic der der CE beilag RP-mäßig das Hintertürchen für Khorne- und Slaaneshcharaktere öffnet. Auch wenn in Tchar'Zaneths Anhängern Nurgle-Kultisten wohl nur recht kurzlebig sein dürften, dienen dem selbsternannten "Champion des Rabengottes" explizit auch Slaaneshkrieger, vermutlich ist einer seiner engsten Mitstreiter sogar selbst Khorne-Champion (der "Chosen" in seinem Gefolge macht da eine Aussage, die sich sehr "khornig" anhört).

Das Rüstungsdesign ist natürlich auf Tzeentch ausgerichtet (wie es mit den Skills aussieht kann ich mangels Testspiel eines Chosen nicht sagen), aber prinzipiell muss man diese Möglichkeit gelten lassen, selbst und vor allem auf RP-Realms. Natürlich sollte man dann auch mit entsprechend gefärbter Rüstung rumlaufen.

EDIT:


Emokeksii schrieb:


> Mal ganz erlich...er regt euch manchmal über sachen auf. Wegen dem namen Arthas oder Illidan wird keiner sterben genau so wenig wenn jetzt einer Conan heißt.... Tut mir leid aber es gibt auch zick menschen die Cindy heißen....und um so mehr spiele es in der geschichte geben wird um so mehr namen gibt es auch...was solln die menschen in 200 jahren tun....irgendwann ist jeder name durch und jeden namen wirds bewust oder unbewust warscheinlich schon mal irgendwo gegeben haben selbst mein name Vanto ist bestimmt schon irgendwo mal gefallen in einem spiel.



Sagen wir mal so: Über Conan, Arthas und Co. würde sich vermutlich keiner aufregen, wenn sie a.) weniger bekannt wären und b.) nicht "rein zufällig" in aktuellen MMOs vertreten wären. Gäbe es z.B. AoC nicht würde ich einen Chosen namens "Conan" noch für mittelmäßig einfallsreich halten. Immerhin kennt nicht unbedingt jeder die Trash-Filme mit Arnie, geschweige denn die Romane.

Ich musste mir hier ja vor einier Zeit auch den "Vergleich" mit Draco Malfoy (der blonden Pest) gefallen lassen und habe deswegen den bevorzugten LAN-Nick gewechselt. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Skathloc (19. September 2008)

Sempai02 schrieb:


> Schlimmer als die Arthase sind doch die Auserkorenen, die laufend "Blut für den Blutgott!" schreien. Da tut einem das Herz weh und man wünscht sich Friendly Fire.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



...von männlichen Dunkelelfenzauberern ganz zu schweigen.

Mein Chosen heißt Skathloc. Hab ich mir aus nem Gotrek und Felix Roman geliehen. Aber erst nachdem ich gemerkt hab dass er in andern Büchern anders heißt. Nämlich Asavar Kul.


----------



## Hexacoatl (19. September 2008)

Uzghul schrieb:


> Mein Barbar heißt Conan? ----und whayne?
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Hahahaha....So wie Conan auch hast Du es nicht so mit Buchstaben, oder meintest Du Detektiv Conan, was für Dein Alter sprechen würde.   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Ich warte noch auf Namensschöpfungen wie "Duschvorhang" und "Schwingschleifer" oder "Genitalfixativ".


----------



## Draco1985 (19. September 2008)

Hexacoatl schrieb:


> Ich warte noch auf Namensschöpfungen wie [...] "Genitalfixativ".



Jemand der auf diese Idee kommt, bzw. das auch schreiben UND aussprechen kann wird niemals in Versuchung kommen, einen derart einfallslosen Namen wie "DestructionRoxxor" (in Anlehnung an den allseits beliebten "AllyRoxxor") zu wählen. Derjenige hätte IMO sogar eine etwas ZU aktive Phantasie... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Hexacoatl (19. September 2008)

Draco1985 schrieb:


> Jemand der auf diese Idee kommt, bzw. das auch schreiben UND aussprechen kann wird niemals in Versuchung kommen, einen derart einfallslosen Namen wie "DestructionRoxxor" (in Anlehnung an den allseits beliebten "AllyRoxxor") zu wählen. Derjenige hätte IMO sogar eine etwas ZU aktive Phantasie...
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.




Du hast vollkommen Recht, ich distanziere mich demnach von der Annahme, das jemand sich "Genitalfixativ" nennen könnte und behaupte stattdessen es gäbe Menschen, welche sich in WAR "Fridolin" nennen würden.

Danke für den Hinnweis, es kam mir beim schreiben schon ein wenig überzogen vor.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Manoroth (19. September 2008)

hab bisher nur einen "bekannten" namen angetroffen und des war ashbringer (ausgerechnet n chaos barbar^^)


----------



## Draco1985 (19. September 2008)

Wobei "Ashbringer" eigentlich sogar noch allgemein genug ist, um als halbwegs passabler Name durchzugehen. Ist ja nicht so, als hätte Blizz den für sich gepachtet. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Allerdings: "[NAME] the Ashbringer" wäre doch um einiges besser, wenn es das Benennungssystem zuließe.


----------



## AlpinaNord (19. September 2008)

Ich find diesen Thread schon wieder so lustig, dass ich meinen nächsten Char ganz bewusst total behämmert nennen werde. Denn wer weiß vielleicht bekomm ich dann auch nen ganz eigenen Thread, ganz nach dem Motto hey hab da wieder ein gesehen der Purzel, Schnitte, Flocke, Pixel, Error, Schnittlauch oder sonst wie heißt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

. Es würde mich auch nicht wundern wenn sich jetzt wer so wie ein oben genanntes Beispiel nennen wird 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



grüße


----------



## KalTaron (20. September 2008)

Was laesst das Namessystem eigentlich alles zu?
Soweit ich es verstanden hab, muss der Name aus einem Teil bestehen. 
Wie sieht es mit Sonderzeichen und Akzenten aus?
Kann man Gross-/Kleinschreibung varieren oder ist das automatisch?


----------



## Slaargh (20. September 2008)

Also ich habe von den Core-Servern jetzt schon die Schnauze voll. Mir war ja bewusst das dort echt seltsame Leute spielen werden und auch die Charaktere echt komische Namen haben. Auf Erengrad ist es mittlerweile so schlimm das ich überlege auf einen RP-Server zu wechseln und neu anzufangen. Diablo, Andariel, Arthas, Kiljaeden, Conan usw. alles schon gesichtet. Dazu Zaubermausi, Deimudda und all solche geistigen Nullnummern. Versaut mir echt die Spiellaune. Zudem gibt es dann noch so super Gilden wie "HASS" oder "Waraergergarde". Was mich auch echt nervt sind diese Asia-Anime-Namen ala Kazumi, Misato, Akira... usw. grauenvoll. Wie gesagt, ich räume dort das Feld 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 gegen soviel Unsinn möchte ich nicht ankämpfen. Das ist WoW 2. Und das möchte ich nicht erleben. Ich werde mein Glück mal auf einem der RP-Server versuchen. Da ist zwar viel weniger los, aber das muss ja nichts schlechtes sein. Weniger Masse und hoffentlich wenigstens ein kleines bißchen mehr Klasse.

Manche Leute sollte man schon alleine wegen ihrer Einfallslosigkeit was den Charakternamen angeht aus dem Spiel werfen. Ausserdem lässt sich in mindestens 90% der Fälle das Verhalten eines solchen Charbesitzers erahnen. Die Erfahrung hat gezeigt das ich dahinter meißt die größten Pfeifen verbergen. Das hat schon seine Gründe das solche Charaktere bei den meißten gleich auf der "Fuck-Off"-Liste landen.





poTTo schrieb:


> Ganz ehrlich, ich find solche Hassthreads zum kotzen. Weil du kannst nicht eindeutig sagen das es ein WOW'ler, AOCgamer, o.ä ist. Außerdem ist das absolutes : mimimi, Wayne, oder sonst wie.
> 
> Daher report for "Close"
> 
> Dann flamed ihn doch ingame, oder falls sich herausstellt das er zum ersten mal ein MMORG spielt, klärt ihn auf. Damit wäre jedem besser geholfen, aber extra nen Thread aufamchen, WTF ?!?



Lass mich raten, dein Char heisst Arthas?


----------



## Selor Kiith (20. September 2008)

KalTaron schrieb:


> Was laesst das Namessystem eigentlich alles zu?
> Soweit ich es verstanden hab, muss der Name aus einem Teil bestehen.
> Wie sieht es mit Sonderzeichen und Akzenten aus?
> Kann man Gross-/Kleinschreibung varieren oder ist das automatisch?



Es dürfen im Namen nur Alphanumerische Zeichen enthalten sein, keinerlei Sonderzeichen die kann man afaik auch garnicht auswählen... also nix mit Lègolas, Légôlas, Lêgôlâs


----------



## BigChef (20. September 2008)

rEdiC schrieb:


> Hab schon nen Kaelthas gesehen...



Me2!
Liegt wahrscheinlich daran, dass wa beide auf Helmgart spielen! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Juskwe (20. September 2008)

Solang man nich die Hauptdarsteller nimmt (die größten Helden usw.) finde ich es nicht schlimm Namen aus Büchern zu nehmen. Hab keine Lust mir ne stunde das Hirn zu zermatern welchen namen ich nehme (bin leider nich so kreativ, geb ich zu).
Da schnapp ich mir doch lieber ein Buch und schau nach nem netten Namen eines Nebendarstellers, der darüberhinaus noch angemessen für meinen Char klingt (also nichs zwergiges fürn Ork, oder wad elfiges fürn Mensch oder so natürlich).
Hätte ich mein Zwerg wirklich Blechdose genannt, wäre das auch nicht viel besser gewesen. Leider ist ja quadratischpraktischgut zu lange -.-.... aber wäre ein super name für ne Zwergengilde 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

. Andererseits achte ich eigentlich nicht auf Namen, es sei denn es sind meine Kollegen.
Vielleicht sollte ich das ma, wenn ich wieder mit Rot vor augen Gobbys jag,... ehrlich ich hab von denen noch keinen wirklich kämpfen sehen, ich muss den immer hinterherrennen... lästig, daher kommt wohl auch mein groll ^^, wenn ich wad kleines grünes sehe, sehe ich halt paradoxer weise sofort rot 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sethek (20. September 2008)

AlpinaNord schrieb:


> Ich find diesen Thread schon wieder so lustig, dass ich meinen nächsten Char ganz bewusst total behämmert nennen werde. Denn wer weiß vielleicht bekomm ich dann auch nen ganz eigenen Thread, ganz nach dem Motto hey hab da wieder ein gesehen der Purzel, Schnitte, Flocke, Pixel, Error, Schnittlauch oder sonst wie heißt
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Hm...also eigentlich sollte der Drang, sich auf Teufel komm raus mit anderen anzulegen, zu provozieren und sich zu reiben mit Abschluß der Pubertät spürbar nachlassen.

Da dem offensichtlich nicht so ist, eröffnen sich da zahlreiche Interpretationen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Wenns Dir allerdings nur um den thread an sich geht - da kann ich auch helfen. Schick mir einfach ne PM, um was es ungefähr gehen soll, dann sichere ich Dir Deine ganz persönlichen 5 Minuten im Rampenlicht. So ne Chance kriegst Du im Leben nie wieder 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## sevendays5 (20. September 2008)

du glückspilz. mir ist nur artas vor die quere gekommen. (auch zerstörungsseite).


----------



## Raminator (20. September 2008)

Sethek schrieb:


> Aloha,
> 
> Soeben wars soweit - ich hatte es eigentlich nicht für möglich gehalten, aber der erste *ARTHAS* ist mir auf Zerstörungsseite begegnet.
> 
> ...


ähh doof?und WAYNE
report und vote for close son kack braucht man hier nicht
und son thread macht einer der sethek heißt alles klar


----------



## Graydox/FRankJaeger (20. September 2008)

Ich hab nen Darkshadow schonmal gesehn glaub ich.


----------



## Exalin (20. September 2008)

Mein Gott habt ihr Sorgen!!
Ist doch Scheissegal ob jetzt einer Arthas oder ... heisst, erfreut euch am Siel und sonst wechselt den Server auf Rp Seite!!
Das Buffed Forum wird ja immer schlimmer  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Trash! (20. September 2008)

Ich erstelle mir nen Char und nenn ihn "Glubschauge", jemand was dagegen?  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sethek (20. September 2008)

Raminator schrieb:


> ähh doof?und WAYNE
> report und vote for close son kack braucht man hier nicht


Wenn Du mir jetzt noch genau schilderst, was Dich zu der Vermutung, ich, der post, die ganze Welt, buffed, Warhammer online oder sonstwas wäre "doof" veranlasst, dann könnten wir beide sicher ganz schnell dieses offensichtliche Mißverständnis aufklären. Dazu brauchen wir nicht mal John Wayne bemühen, dessen Bart noch im Tode stetig weiter wächst und demnächst sicher eine größere Bedrohung für das menschliche Leben darstellen wird, als Kometen, das Ozonloch und sämtliche Atomwaffen der Welt zusammen.

Darüberhinaus stehts Dir natürlich frei, für Dich festzustellen, daß Dich der threadinhalt nicht anspricht. Aber eine für buffed allgemeingültige Aussage kannst Du - genauso wie ich - eigentlich nicht treffen. Was mich in dem Zusammenhang interessieren würde - warum empfindest Du den thread als "kack"? Befürchtest Du ein "Anprangern" von Spielern, wies anderortens heisst?

Da kann ich dich beruhigen, zwar wurden hier ein paar mal auch Servernamen genannt, aber damit plaudert man ja nun keine Staatsgeheimnisse aus, noch offenbart man was über den Spieler des Charakters. Ausserdem gehts ja eigentlich (zumindest mir) eben nicht um einen Haßthread, auch wenn das einige anders sehen. Bei mir lösen solche Namen nunmal absolute Heiterkeit aus, eine Reaktion, mit der man, denke ich, rechnen muß, wenn man eine virtuelle Person aus dem Warhammerhintergrund mit einem, sagen wir, belasteten oder nicht unbedingt kompatiblen Namen versieht. Im Klartext: Wer sich so "ichbinjasooooooböseundmächtig"-mäßig gleich mal das Etikett "Arthas" auf die virtuelle Stirn pappt, muss damit rechnen, daß ich über ihn schmunzle respektive lache.

Das ist noch nichtmal böse gemeint. Jedes auffällige Verhalten wird in einer community registriert - ninjalooter beispielsweise oder Abzocker/Serverwechsler. Dagegen ist der Arthas-rush nun wirklich harmlos - aber es ist eben eine Auffälligkeit. 

Und daß man sich ganz köstlich über Tollpatschigkeit anderer amüsieren kann, das beweisen im übrigen auch Fernsehshows a la "versteckte Kamera". 

Deswegen: nicht so eng sehen, lieber mitlachen, und wenn man den Humor dazu nicht hat, vielleicht ein wenig mehr Kreativität oder einfach nur gesunden Menschenverstand bei der Namenswahl - denn die Reaktion drauf ist nun in meinen Augen wirklich normal und menschlich.

MfG

PB Sethek


----------



## Exalin (20. September 2008)

Glubschauge geht mal überhaupt NICHT!!!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Salute (20. September 2008)

Slaargh schrieb:


> Also ich habe von den Core-Servern jetzt schon die Schnauze voll. Mir war ja bewusst das dort echt seltsame Leute spielen werden und auch die Charaktere echt komische Namen haben. Auf Erengrad ist es mittlerweile so schlimm das ich überlege auf einen RP-Server zu wechseln und neu anzufangen. Diablo, Andariel, Arthas, Kiljaeden, Conan usw. alles schon gesichtet. Dazu Zaubermausi, Deimudda und all solche geistigen Nullnummern. Versaut mir echt die Spiellaune. Zudem gibt es dann noch so super Gilden wie "HASS" oder "Waraergergarde". Was mich auch echt nervt sind diese Asia-Anime-Namen ala Kazumi, Misato, Akira... usw. grauenvoll. Wie gesagt, ich räume dort das Feld
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...




Unspassende Namen für Klassen sind eines, Namen von alltags Gegenständen sind höhstens zum schmunzeln, aber das was hier manche von sich los lassen ist schon fast beängstigend. Nach dem Motto "dein Name passt mir nicht, du bist das Letzte." Irgenddwie klingt es etwas Braun.....  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Solang es nicht auf einem RP-Server vorkommt, sollte man sich auch nicht beschweren. Einfach die Tränen wegwischen und weiter machen.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sethek (20. September 2008)

Exalin schrieb:


> Mein Gott habt ihr Sorgen!!
> Ist doch Scheissegal ob jetzt einer Arthas oder ... heisst, erfreut euch am Siel und sonst wechselt den Server auf Rp Seite!!
> Das Buffed Forum wird ja immer schlimmer
> 
> ...



Uiuiui, gleich drei "angry"-smilies. 
Wie schon oben geschrieben, kann gut sein, daß Du mein Vergnügen über den Namen Arthas (im übrigen auf einem RP-Server angetroffen, das nur nebenbei 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

) nicht nachvollziehen kannst. Die Mehrheit der im thread schreibenden kanns aber offensichtlich. Wenn das für Dich bedeutet, daß das buffed-Forum immer schlimmer wird, tjo, also ich persönlich finde, es gibt und gab hier weitaus schlimmeres als harmloses Amüsement und Gefrozzel.

Zum Abschluß noch ein Zitat aus dem Benutzerhandbuch von Warhammer online: "Gebt dem Charakter einen würdigen Namen." Damit ist eigentlich alles gesagt. Die Reaktionen hier sind mehr oder minder die Ergänzung, einzuleiten mit "sonst könnte es passieren, daß euch nicht mit Furcht, sondern mit euch nicht gänzlich ernst nehmender Heiterkeit begegnet wird." 

Und nein - ich will von niemandem, daß er sich irgendwie nennt. Es gibt Namensrichtlinien bei Mythic, und solang er oder sie sich dran hält, kann er oder sie tun und lassen was er oder sie will. Nur muss er oder sie dann damit leben, daß ich mich, auch öffentlich, königlich drüber amüsiere 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sethek (20. September 2008)

Trash! schrieb:


> Ich erstelle mir nen Char und nenn ihn "Glubschauge", jemand was dagegen?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Nö, Rufnamen nach besonders hervorstechenden Charaktermerkmalen oder Äußerlichkeiten waren nichts ungewöhnliches und sinds auch heute nicht.

Finde auch eigentlich nichts lustiges oder besonders erwähnenswertes dran. Tut mir leid 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Exalin (20. September 2008)

Ich war jetzt bei vielen MMO´s auf einem Rp Server und dort wo ich Rollenspiel betreiben möchte (zb. Hdro auf Belegar) da stört es mich schon!
Nur auf einem "normalen" War Server den ich eben mal vorerst gewählt habe, muss ich mit solchen Namen leben, überhaupt weil es hauptsächlich Ex-Wow Spieler sind!
Das soll jetzt kein Flame gegen diesen Thread sein, ich habe nur meine Meinung geäussert  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sethek (20. September 2008)

Raminator schrieb:


> und son thread macht einer der sethek heißt alles klar



Oha, ein Edit durch die Hintertür.
Erstmal heisse ich natürlich nicht wirklich Sethek. Das ist ein Nick, den ich mir im Zusammenhang mit Warhammer gegeben habe und schon länger verwende. Entstanden ist er vor...hm...ca. 5 Jahren, als ich einen RP-Hintergrund für den Vampirfürsten und Strippenzieher hinter den Kulissen für meine Untotenarmee beim tabletop ausgearbeitet hab. Ein Necrarch aus dem alten Lamia, daher auch die an die Khemri-Namensgebung angelehnte Schreibung.

Inwiefern der jetzt unpassend oder unstimmig ist oder Dich zum lachen reizt, versteh ich grade nicht. Eventuell möchtest Dus mir ja erklären, wer weiß, vielleicht mach ich mich seit 5 Jahren zum Horst und merks nicht - fänd ich ehrlich gesagt sauwitzig.

Wenns allerdings um die Sethekkhallen in WoW geht - hm, also wenn Blizzard bei mir klaut und dann auch noch ein K einfügt, damit sies als "ihre Erfindung" ausgeben können... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Trash! (20. September 2008)

Exalin schrieb:


> Ich war jetzt bei vielen MMO´s auf einem Rp Server und dort wo ich Rollenspiel betreiben möchte (zb. Hdro auf Belegar) da stört es mich schon!
> Nur auf einem "normalen" War Server den ich eben mal vorerst gewählt habe, muss ich mit solchen Namen leben, überhaupt weil es hauptsächlich Ex-Wow Spieler sind!
> Das soll jetzt kein Flame gegen diesen Thread sein, ich habe nur meine Meinung geäussert
> 
> ...



Ich bin zwar Ex WoWler aber spielter nur auf RP Realms 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



und Glubschauge würde doch gut zu einem grimmigen Goblin passen.. oder irgendein Name mit ix als endung?  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kryos (20. September 2008)

Auf Helmgart war Kelthas - ich fragte ihn ob er nicht T5 Items gegen WoW Spieler verteidigen müsste. Aber er meinte da wäre er raus weil er immer nur verlieren würde 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ich habe meinen Schwarzorc Stomp genannt, genauso wie meinen Zwergenkrieger in WoW. Erst hatte ich überlegt ihn "Stompa" zu nennen aber Stomp ist kürzer und ich mag kurze Namen (meine Sorc heißt Kry).




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## RegokGer (20. September 2008)

Selor schrieb:


> Es dürfen im Namen nur Alphanumerische Zeichen enthalten sein, keinerlei Sonderzeichen die kann man afaik auch garnicht auswählen... also nix mit Lègolas, Légôlas, Lêgôlâs




falsch


^ ´` usw. klappen


----------



## Selor Kiith (20. September 2008)

Sollte aber afaik nicht so sein...


----------



## Carimba (20. September 2008)

Wer GuildWars kennt freut sich übrigens auch über Namen im Stil von "XXXSupershadowXXX". Ich hab beim besten Willen noch nicht rausgefunden was zum Geier das soll! An alle dicken pickligen Kinder, die in Aldi Jogginghosen vorm PC sitzen: klärt mich mal auf!

PS: Ich habe nichts gegen Aldi 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## euroxfighter (20. September 2008)

Also ich hab noch keine wirklich lustigen Namen gesehen, eher nervige wie Dark+x - auch wenn ich auf Zerstörungsseite spiel... Muss das denn sein? -.-

Mein Char ist Zelot und heißt Leland...

Abgeleitet von Leland Gaunt... Mich hat der Charakter in dem Film von S. King einfach umgehauen...


----------



## Stancer (20. September 2008)

Hier mal ne kleine Auswahl was sich so auf Erengrad herumtreibt :

Darkparasit
Sturzgeburt (die allseits beliebt big_smile)
Uktogoth (Weißer Löwe)
Myagi
Orchunter
Mechinegun   (ja wirklich mit "E")
Deathknight
Superhero
Kilual (Kill you all)
Rettum (Mutter rückwärts)
ChuckNorris
Chainsaw
Darkskull
Darklord
Gstar (Chosen)
Deathknight
Doommaker (Zwerg)
Nichts
Waldi Schwertmeister
Schattenhoheit
Luxus
Ogmorhaunn (Kein Ork aber ein Elfen Erzmagier wink)


Gilden:
Das Heer der Finsternis auf Ordnungsseite
Spass Legion


Stehen btw alle auf meiner Ignorliste !


----------



## Iodun (20. September 2008)

warum beschleicht mich der gedanke das wow spieler verloren hat ? xD


----------



## Iodun (20. September 2008)

achja die meisten nehmen namen die ihrem frust entsprechen und ich freue mich auf die leute !!!!! leider kann man nie alle treffen und vermöbeln^^


----------



## spectrumizer (20. September 2008)

Gestern is mir "Krom" über'n Weg gelaufen (Conan lässt grüßen).


----------



## Slaargh (20. September 2008)

Stancer schrieb:


> Stehen btw alle auf meiner Ignorliste !





Und das völlig zu Recht, Ich mache das auch so. Solche Leute werden gleich verbannt.


----------



## Slaargh (20. September 2008)

Iodun schrieb:


> warum beschleicht mich der gedanke das wow spieler verloren hat ? xD



Weil Du nun nicht mehr WoW sondern WAR spielst?


----------



## Chiril (20. September 2008)

Also mir sind in der Beta schon zig Leute namens "Legolas" (natürlich Schattenkrieger), "Gimli" (Zwerg Eisenbrecher) und ähnliches über den Weg gelaufen... Bei WoW ist es aber nicht anders, nur dass hier schon die meisten dieser Namen vergeben sind und man somit einfach eine ordentliche Portion Sonderzeichen wie `´^°Øæ und ähnliches benutzt. Bei WAR wird es sich , denke ich, in die selbe Richtung entwickeln.


----------



## Fiqqsaw (20. September 2008)

hmmm ich hab auf harag einen treiber namens squiggi gesehn und eien schwtarzork namens bombardil....


----------



## Deadwayn (20. September 2008)

Thedynamike schrieb:


> Ich hatte gedacht die WoW Community wäre kindisch-gehässig, aber das was in den letzten drei Tagen hier im Forum abging ist noch eine Niveaustufe tiefer.



/signed


----------



## Nerdavia (20. September 2008)

Leute das hat es und wird es in jedem Onlinespiel geben.....ich kann mir ja selber aussuchen mit wem ich spiele und mit wem nicht. Und wenn mir auf der Gegnerseite einer mit einem komischen Namen begegnet dann setze ich den halt auf meine **ganzoftkillenliste**  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## lazyarse (20. September 2008)

Mal ne ehrliche Frage. Ist War schon so langweilig das ihr Zeit habt über Ingamenamen einen fünfseitigen Thread zu machen? Ich persönlich spiele noch nicht , aber ich denke wenn ich aus dem Urlaub zurück bin dann werde ich es auch mal probieren. Vieleicht finde ich dann meinen namen ja auch hier wieder als unaussprechlich ^^


----------



## lazyarse (20. September 2008)

Stancer schrieb:


> Hier mal ne kleine Auswahl was sich so auf Erengrad herumtreibt :
> 
> Darkparasit ...
> 
> ...



Heer der Finsternis sagt mir etwas. War ne Albion Gilde in DaoC und da gab es nunmal kein Gut oder Böse (Ordnung und Zerstörung). Man hatte ja schließlich 3 Fraktionen. Meines wissens waren die Jungs und Mädels recht fit im PvP. Wenn das dieselben sind dann passt der name schon.
Sie sind ein Heer und wo sie auftauchen wird es Dunkel (Finsternis)  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## creep (20. September 2008)

char-namen wie Légólás und co sind für mich eigentlich nur im pvp wichtig. solche "gegner" verdienen immer eine sonderbehandlung, auf das ihnen der name zu den ohren heraus kommt


----------



## KalTaron (20. September 2008)

Kann mal jemand was dazu sagen, wie die Situation auf RP-Servern aussieht? Werden die ordentlich sauber gehalten oder kuemmert sich da wie bei WoW kein Aas drum?


----------



## Tumasz (20. September 2008)

hab grad auf averland im rvr nen zerstörer gesehen mit namen : Einbislfeuchtlol  

mehr muss ich dazu net sagen


----------



## Blaukool (7. Oktober 2008)

Stancer schrieb:


> Kilual (Kill you all)
> Rettum (Mutter rückwärts)



Also ich verstehe nicht was es an den Namen auszusetzten gibt. Mit viel Phantasie oder unter Verwendung von Server fremden Sprachen kann man sicher in jeden Namen irgendwas rein interpretieren...

Stancer ist sonst auch nicht sehr Kreativ wenn man bedenkt das Stancen(Stance - engl. Haltung) in so ziemlich jedem MMO inklusive WAR vorkommen...



Stancer schrieb:


> Gilden:
> Das Heer der Finsternis auf Ordnungsseite
> Spass Legion



Spass Legion:
Eine Legion von Kriegern die nur zur Erheiterung der verbündeten Reiche töten, jagen und sich in Abenteuer begeben... <- So definieren wir uns. 

Was Heer der Finsternis angeht, nicht das ich sie kennen würde, aber ein Heer aus Zwergen(welche ja Bekanntlich unterirdische Städteunterhalten) dürfte sich doch sehr wohl begründeter Maßen "Heer (aus) der Finsternis" nennen. Abgesehen davon gibt es im Warhammer Universum auch keine richtige Unterteilung nach Gut und Böse, also darf man sich als Ordnungspieler sehr wohl der "Bösen" Seite zuzählen.

Bevor du dich über nen Namen aufregest solltest du dir ganz dringen angewöhnen ihn zu hinterfragen!
Ich bin ja mal gespannt welchen tieferen Sinn "Silberschwingen" haben soll... (Mein Tip: Ihr habt den Namen aus dem Titel eines Kinder Films aus dem Jahr 2006 http://www.amazon.de/Detektiv-Conan-8-Film...6391&sr=8-1 (Ich weis das der Teil genauso Schwachsinn ist aber egal))


----------



## Mekhet (7. Oktober 2008)

Ekkiman schrieb:


> Also WoW-Namen sind mir noch nicht untergekommen.
> 
> Allerdings tragen sehr viele Zwerge auf unserem Server Namen von Zwergen aus den Romanen von Markus Heitz, oder Variationen dieser Namen. Hätte gar nicht gedacht, dass es in unserer Zeit noch mehrere Menschen gibt die Bücher lesen die mehr als 30 Seiten haben. Von daher finde ich das nur postitiv...
> 
> ...




Das gibts doch als Hörbuch, ist doch einfacher  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## jayare (7. Oktober 2008)

Stancer schrieb:


> Gilden:
> Das Heer der Finsternis auf Ordnungsseite
> Spass Legion
> 
> Stehen btw alle auf meiner Ignorliste !


Bravo  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  hat dir einer von uns den lolli geklaut?
ja es gibt leut die ned alles so ernst nehmen und warum soll ich das ned im gildennamen zeigen? weil der herr moralapostel sonst denkt das sin deppen? gern 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


wadscheins hast mir sogar nen gefallen getan  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



edit: hab glei noch ne gildenvorstellung hier gepostet um dich glücklich zu machen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 http://www.buffed.de/forum/index.php?showtopic=67197


----------



## Riku182 (7. Oktober 2008)

Über Arthas wunder ich micht net immoment kommen viele von WoW rüber seht Illidan mit verdecktem Namen allerdings nicht sehr gut getarnt 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Berserkerkitten (7. Oktober 2008)

So lange ihr sonst keine Probleme habt...

In sämtlichen MMOs rennen unzählige Gimlis, Legolasse, Sephiroths, Clouds, Arthasse und was weiß der Geier was rum, weil einige nun mal unkreativ sind oder total auf ausgelutschte Namen aus anderen Spielen und Fantasywelten stehen. Das Leben geht weiter.

Wenn man sich dermaßen über so einen Käse aufregen und sogar ganze Gilden blacklisten kann, nur weil man deren Namen nicht mag, dann sollte man vielleicht ganz einfach nur Offlinegames spielen oder ein wenig an seiner Einstellung arbeiten.


----------



## Bizkit2k6 (7. Oktober 2008)

Vielleicht denken die sich, dass wenn der Char, in diesem Fall Arthas oder Illidan, in WoW oder sonstwo IMBA ist, dann werden die auch IMBA, weil sie ja genau so heißen wie die...nur so eine Vermutung 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Riku182 (7. Oktober 2008)

Bizkit2k6 schrieb:


> Vielleicht denken die sich, dass wenn der Char, in diesem Fall Arthas oder Illidan, in WoW oder sonstwo IMBA ist, dann werden die auch IMBA, weil sie ja genau so heißen wie die...nur so eine Vermutung
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Das Probleme ist nur es war ein NPC...


----------



## Ghymalen (7. Oktober 2008)

Habe schon einen Chosen mit dem Name "Judas" gesehn. Gleiche wie bei Jesus, mal schaun wielang die beiden noch so heißen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Berserkerkitten (7. Oktober 2008)

Riku182 schrieb:


> Das Probleme ist nur es war ein NPC...



In diesem Fall - Geiler Fund! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Castro (7. Oktober 2008)

Tingeltangelbob                 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Azmodan_Rexxar (7. Oktober 2008)

Ich flame eigentlich selten, aber wie langweilig muss euch ingame sein, damit solche Threads entstehen?  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kleiner_Hexer (7. Oktober 2008)

Was ist so schlimm daran das er arthas heißt ? Ich mein klar kann man die Vermutung zu WoW ziehen aber kann ja auch einfach die abkürzung für den Namen Artharius Cleon (war irgendein Politiker im alten Rom der wegen Verrat gesteinigt wurde) ich mein ist zwar net einfallsreich aber ist auch ein name ^^

aber ich denke du wirst nicht soviele idiotische Namen in WAR finden wie das bei WoW der fall ist weil ja falls man ratlos ist den Namensgenerator benutzen kann.^^


----------



## Nulpin (7. Oktober 2008)

Ich spiel auf Huss(RP)
Da ist nicht ganz so schlimm und wenn ich mal seltsames sichte wie "Toasti" oder "Kaazumii" dann Ticket und gut,
Ich finde die Namesgnerierung super Klasse scheinen auf Rp servern viele zu nutzen 
5 min bissl darauf rumdrücken und paar Klasse Namen kommen da raus!


----------



## Seelenwanderer (7. Oktober 2008)

Ich habe nicht ganz verstanden wo das Problem ist  mit dme Namen. Was ist den so schlimm an Arthas ??

Den Namen finde ich klingt per se doch ganz ok? 

Liegt es daran dass ich einer der wenigen nicht WoW Spieler bin sondern ein ehemaliger DAOC Spieler?


----------



## Ascían (7. Oktober 2008)

Der Server Middenland wird inzwischen auch von "Azshara" beehrt  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Beweis: 

[attachment=5229:Ascian_M_119vol2.jpg]


----------



## Selor Kiith (7. Oktober 2008)

Seelenwanderer schrieb:


> Liegt es daran dass ich einer der wenigen nicht WoW Spieler bin sondern ein ehemaliger DAOC Spieler?


Röchtig... wäre Arthas nicht ganz zufälligerweise der derzeitige Obermegaschurke in der Warcraft Geschichte würde sich kein Arsch darum stören... aber nöööö er war Teil der Menschenkampagne in WC3, dazu noch Untote bzw. auch in Frozen Throne die Hauptfigur... und halt jetzt mit dem neuen WoW AddOn auch dort der letzte Endgegner...


----------



## Lorghi (7. Oktober 2008)

Die eindeutige Assoziation mit WoW ist das Problem, denn diese Leute gingen einem in dort auch schon auf den Zeiger. Légôllàss etc. Klar kann man nicht alle über einen Kamm scheren, aber es hat sich immer wieder bestätigt: Die meisten sind genau solche Deppen wie die "ImbaRóxXôr" Fraktion & das will ich einfach nicht haben. Es kann doch nicht so schwer sein, sich einen halbwegs vernünftigen Namen auszudenken oder ihn wenigstens geschickt zu klauen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  . Lorgan hab ich auch aus dem Sillmarillon & in lotro gibt es sogar einen NPC der so heisst (was mich dann doch n bisschen genervt hat 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

). Sogar Blödelnamen sind mir lieber als Arthás, denn die zeugen mitunter noch von Kreativität.

Ich fasse zusammen: 
Schlimme WoW Erfahrungen + der Wunsch nach einer guten, intelligenten Community = negative Reaktion auf solche Namen.


----------



## Stancer (7. Oktober 2008)

Das schöne ist, dass ich mir am ersten Tag direkt den Namen "Chucknorris" gesichert hab. Den werde ich schonmal niemals Ingame sehen. Dummerweise hatte ich da nicht an Nachnamen gedacht und dann war "Chuck" schon weg


----------



## schmand (7. Oktober 2008)

Hochelf Schwertmeister "Shadowknight" auf Middenland 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sethek (7. Oktober 2008)

jayare schrieb:


> Bravo
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



*schleicht sich in den thread, blickt verwundert um sich, murmelt "na sowas, wer hat den denn wieder ausgebuddelt?", klebt einen Bindestrich zwischen "Spaß" und "Legion" und verschwindet wieder*


----------



## jayare (8. Oktober 2008)

Sethek schrieb:


> *schleicht sich in den thread, blickt verwundert um sich, murmelt "na sowas, wer hat den denn wieder ausgebuddelt?", klebt einen Bindestrich zwischen "Spaß" und "Legion" und verschwindet wieder*


hmm kennen wir uns?


----------



## hax (8. Oktober 2008)

Slaargh schrieb:


> Also ich habe von den Core-Servern jetzt schon die Schnauze voll. Mir war ja bewusst das dort echt seltsame Leute spielen werden und auch die Charaktere echt komische Namen haben. Auf Erengrad ist es mittlerweile so schlimm das ich überlege auf einen RP-Server zu wechseln und neu anzufangen. Diablo, Andariel, Arthas, Kiljaeden, Conan usw. alles schon gesichtet. Dazu Zaubermausi, Deimudda und all solche geistigen Nullnummern. Versaut mir echt die Spiellaune. Zudem gibt es dann noch so super Gilden wie "HASS" oder "Waraergergarde". Was mich auch echt nervt sind diese Asia-Anime-Namen ala Kazumi, Misato, Akira... usw. grauenvoll. Wie gesagt, ich räume dort das Feld
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


Wenn dich das so aufregt frag ich mich, warum du dich erst jetzt für einen RP Server entschieden hast.
Ich persönlich könnte mich nie mit einem RP anfreunden, ich würde da nie einen Satz rausbringen. Ist mir viel zu umständlich da immer was passendes auszudenken ^^
Klar sind deine oben genannten Namen einfallslos aber dadurch wird mein Spielspaß nicht vermindert, eher bereichert weil manche Namen lustig sind.


----------



## Lemonskunk (8. Oktober 2008)

poTTo schrieb:


> Ganz ehrlich, ich find solche Hassthreads zum kotzen. Weil du kannst nicht eindeutig sagen das es ein WOW'ler, AOCgamer, o.ä ist. Außerdem ist das absolutes : mimimi, Wayne, oder sonst wie.
> 
> Daher report for "Close"
> 
> Dann flamed ihn doch ingame, oder falls sich herausstellt das er zum ersten mal ein MMORG spielt, klärt ihn auf. Damit wäre jedem besser geholfen, aber extra nen Thread aufamchen, WTF ?!?




i lold 

falsches forum


----------



## Uniquename (8. Oktober 2008)

Ebon schrieb:


> Aragon = Chaosbarbar
> 
> und Jesus auch nen Chaosbarbar ... ich frag mich wie lang der Char noch so heißt xD



naja, Jesus (jedoch mit nem strich überm "u") ist ein ganz normaler spanische name, von daher...^^
wird halt Hesus ausgesprochen


----------



## Selor Kiith (8. Oktober 2008)

Uniquename schrieb:


> naja, Jesus (jedoch mit nem strich überm "u") ist ein ganz normaler spanische name, von daher...^^
> wird halt Hesus ausgesprochen



Es ist aber mehr als zu bezweifeln das die genannte geistige Nullnummer (naja sagen wir 0,2nummer, immerhin kennt er Jesus) auch nur ein Wort spanisch spricht geschweige denn einen spanischen Namen hinkriegen würde 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Perkone (8. Oktober 2008)

Solang das Recht auf eine Eigene Meinung und so weiter besteht, wirds auch Leute geben, die sich solche doofen Namen verpassen. Ich meld mittlerweile jeden, der einen Namen hat bzw Gildennamen, der gegen die Regeln verstößt.


----------



## jayare (9. Oktober 2008)

Perkone schrieb:


> Solang das Recht auf eine Eigene Meinung und so weiter besteht, ....


sowas gibt es? gilt aber ned für foren oder?  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Beowolf82 (9. Oktober 2008)

Leider ja.
Ich selber spiele auf Seiten der Zerstörung und muss sagen das es wirklich unpassende Namen gibt. Eine Gilde Namens: Beholder of Justice.......für Zerstörung nicht umbedingt gerade passend.

Ich gehe aber inzwischen auch hin und melde Namen wie IMen in BlackI und wie die ganzen Namen lauten die gegen die Regeln verstoßen. Wer es nicht schafft sich die Regeln durch zu lesen und Namen wählt die nicht erlaubt sind müssen halt damit leben das sie gemeldet werden.


----------



## jayare (9. Oktober 2008)

Beowolf82 schrieb:


> Leider ja.
> Ich selber spiele auf Seiten der Zerstörung und muss sagen das es wirklich unpassende Namen gibt. Eine Gilde Namens: Beholder of Justice.......für Zerstörung nicht umbedingt gerade passend.
> 
> Ich gehe aber inzwischen auch hin und melde Namen wie IMen in BlackI und wie die ganzen Namen lauten die gegen die Regeln verstoßen. Wer es nicht schafft sich die Regeln durch zu lesen und Namen wählt die nicht erlaubt sind müssen halt damit leben das sie gemeldet werden.


genau alle in den zwinger  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Aguna (9. Oktober 2008)

Ich versuche eigentlich immer einen passenden Namen für meine Figuren zu finden. 
Zu DAoC Zeiten habe mal mit einem Freund zusammen 2 Ordensbrüder erstellt die immer nur zusammen Aufgetreten sind und wir nannten uns "Linke Hand Gottes" und "Rechte Hand Gottes". 
Waren natürlich keine Super PR Namen aber war immer Lustig. auch wenn einem im  RVR Gebiet plötzlich 3  Trolle entgegen gelaufen sind die "Wir" "sind" und "Trolle" als Namen hatten und  nur am Tanzen waren dann hat man gelacht und sie am Leben  gelassen. 

Das aber die Mega Imba Roxxor Killaz Typen die kann ich echt nicht leiden. Oder so was wie "Deiner Mudda" damit im Chat steht: du wurdest von "Deiner Mudda" getötet ... Einfach nur schwach.  Dagegnen ist Arthas zwar unpassend aber fast schon eine Wohltat.


----------



## Healor (9. Oktober 2008)

spectrumizer schrieb:


> Gestern is mir "Krom" über'n Weg gelaufen (Conan lässt grüßen).



Oder er wollte sich Crom nennen und der Name war schon vergeben. Crom ist, im Tabletop ein Champion des ungeteilten Chaos...

Mich nerven eigentlich nur solche Namen die "Blood" "Dark" "Shadow" usw enthalten

Zum Beispiel:

Bloodshadow
Nightblood
Bloodrouge

usw usw

Wenn ein Schwarzork Benjamin Blümchen oder so heisst finde ich das dann schon wieder lustig *g*


----------



## Malarki@buffed (9. Oktober 2008)

Ekkiman schrieb:


> Also WoW-Namen sind mir noch nicht untergekommen.
> 
> Allerdings tragen sehr viele Zwerge auf unserem Server Namen von Zwergen aus den Romanen von Markus Heitz, oder Variationen dieser Namen. Hätte gar nicht gedacht, dass es in unserer Zeit noch mehrere Menschen gibt die Bücher lesen die mehr als 30 Seiten haben. Von daher finde ich das nur postitiv...
> 
> ...



Die Bücher sind toll <3
Wollte mich eigentlich erst auch so nennen, hab mir aber gedacht das es doch irgendwie unpassend ist ;x


----------



## HGVermillion (9. Oktober 2008)

Oja, mir sind schon einige Böendal, Thungdils, Logrimm usw über den weg gelaufen, ist zwar nett aber es sind Zwerge und damit in 66% aller fällte tot ^^


----------



## Spyflander (9. Oktober 2008)

ich hab auf bolgasgrad eine zauberin namens shadowdeath gesehen... der abartigste name seit es mmos gibt...


----------



## Phanix (9. Oktober 2008)

Ich muss was gestehn. Ich wollte meinen Chaosbarbaren Nero nennen (Devil May Cry 4). Hätte sicher gepasst  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## HGVermillion (9. Oktober 2008)

Spyflander schrieb:


> der abartigste name seit es mmos gibt...


Ich warte immer noch auf den Magus Facemeltor, der überall seine Horrors und Feuerdämonen aussetzt.


----------

